# 93 Altima killed in traffic and engine doesn't sound same!



## baalpeteor (May 1, 2008)

Ok here's the scenario...

I brought a 93 altima gxe off a gurl. it has 180k or s omiles on it. When we test drove it , it checked out ok. she thought it had a bad wheel cylinder and alternator/alt belt but those were brand new, along with new tires. The engine was clanky wet sounding.

After getting my personal mechanic to take a look, it seems to have been the timing chain "protector" (that metal over the chain that just i guess covers it from.. i dunno... super secret water for those who dont use a valve cover?) was broken, and was just sitting on top. After removal it was quieter. The noise now is from a bad pulley I believe... but anyway onto the real problem!!

It has been idling rough. At stops on brake the car rpm needle wouldn't stay at 700 like it should. it would shake some.. then fall to 500 or lower.. and come back up. Many times it kills. Usually it didn't kill in traffic as I would keep one foot on the brake and one on acceleration to keep it up to 700/1k rpms. People have told me to change the MAF and oxygen sensor. I changed the oxygen. It sounded like it was doing better for a week. After a week, it killed while driving on brake and wouldn't start. It doesn't sound like its starting now. It has like this spindle kinda sound now, which isn't the normal starting sound. The engine isn't turning over or nothing. The car IS getting fuel (we checked the new fuel filter i put on a few weeks ago, and fuel was coming out of the hose) and the spark plugs are getting fire. There is a new oxygen sensor. I didn't change the MAF yet as I didn't think I have to now. There's a tornado in the air intake (although that is irrelevant).

Another note: when i changed the oxygen sensor it ran better once the a/c stayed on seems (maybe its all in my head). It always started with no problem, usually instant. The battery cables are secure. The engine looks ok under the valve cover. Fuses checked out ok.


----------



## focusedblur (Apr 17, 2008)

did you check out the timing belt to make sure it didn't break?


----------



## baalpeteor (May 1, 2008)

focusedblur said:


> did you check out the timing belt to make sure it didn't break?


I don't believe so. We had the valve cover off and tried to start it, and the chain was on there. There was a little slack in it, but once we tried to start it, it tightened up. Unless the thing stays on when it breaks, then it isn't broken


----------



## baalpeteor (May 1, 2008)

*omg*

no one never had this happen before?

im in the process of changing the crank sensor. It rained today so it will prob be changed sunday or so.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

focusedblur said:


> did you check out the timing belt to make sure it didn't break?


These engines don't use a belt ... they have a cam chain.


----------



## baalpeteor (May 1, 2008)

Altima SSS said:


> These engines don't use a belt ... they have a cam chain.



so is the cam sensor inside of the valve cover underneat the belt or.. on the outside left of the engine or what?

also the crank sensor.. crank shaft or whatever... they said its under the dist cap and dist rotor.. check it for oil.. i dunno if the sensor goes there or if they just meant it doesnt use one or what but autozone sold me a crank sensor for a 93 altima 2.4 litre


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

baalpeteor said:


> Ok here's the scenario...
> 
> I brought a 93 altima gxe off a gurl. it has 180k or s omiles on it. When we test drove it , it checked out ok. she thought it had a bad wheel cylinder and alternator/alt belt but those were brand new, along with new tires. The engine was clanky wet sounding.
> 
> After getting my personal mechanic to take a look, it seems to have been the timing chain "protector" (that metal over the chain that just i guess covers it from.. i dunno... super secret water for those who dont use a valve cover?) was broken, and was just sitting on top. After removal it was quieter. The noise now is from a bad pulley I believe...


Sounds like the mechanic removed the cam chain guide/slider that is between the two cam sprokets and the valve cover. I understand is can break off and rattle around in there. I also believe Nissan had a TSB that removed that slider.

The other noise may be a bad bearing on one of the belt tensioner pulleys. If you can remove the belts then you can spin the pulleys to see if they are rough and making noise, or you can even start the engine for a minute without the belts to see if the noise goes away. If the noise goes away, then it's the external belts and/or tensioner pulleys making the noise. If the noise is still there without the belts installed, then it's coming from the internal cam chain mechanisms.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

baalpeteor said:


> so is the cam sensor inside of the valve cover underneat the belt or.. on the outside left of the engine or what?
> 
> also the crank sensor.. crank shaft or whatever... they said its under the dist cap and dist rotor.. check it for oil.. i dunno if the sensor goes there or if they just meant it doesnt use one or what but autozone sold me a crank sensor for a 93 altima 2.4 litre


I've never changed one. Go here for some manual info ... sounds like the crank sensor is on the tranny bell housing someplace.

</title></head>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<body><div align='center'><img " + getWidth("yes") + "src='/images/cds/" + tpe + "/" + sze + "/" + pc + "." + tpe + "'></img></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><table><tr><td><FORM

There is also an online manual linked someplace on this site ... I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## baalpeteor (May 1, 2008)

Altima SSS said:


> Sounds like the mechanic removed the cam chain guide/slider that is between the two cam sprokets and the valve cover. I understand is can break off and rattle around in there. I also believe Nissan had a TSB that removed that slider.
> 
> The other noise may be a bad bearing on one of the belt tensioner pulleys. If you can remove the belts then you can spin the pulleys to see if they are rough and making noise, or you can even start the engine for a minute without the belts to see if the noise goes away. If the noise goes away, then it's the external belts and/or tensioner pulleys making the noise. If the noise is still there without the belts installed, then it's coming from the internal cam chain mechanisms.


ok thx. ya as for that noise when it was running, I think it would be a pulley 2. I had the same problem with my 94 sunbird parked right next to the altima outside... only reason im not using it now is the tint is supposedly "1%" as said by the cadillac inspection people, and I dont feel like driving to carencro (30 or so mins away) to get it passed inspection w/ illegal tint.

im using a 99 silverado v8 that drinks gas like it does air. threw 60 or so dollars and ina week its GONE

I need my altima back!!


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Here you go ... read this thread, and at the bottom I post a link to the Nissan factory service manual. You should be able to find all the tech info you need there.

http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/142746-need-help.html#post1218824

UPATE -- I tried the link, and it seems it's now locked down. It use to go directly to the factory manual. Apparnently Nissian has nixed that link.

Looks like the AutoZone manual is your best bet at this point.


----------



## baalpeteor (May 1, 2008)

Altima SSS said:


> Here you go ... read this thread, and at the bottom I post a link to the Nissan factory service manual. You should be able to find all the tech info you need there.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/142746-need-help.html#post1218824


I had tried that before I signed up here to remedy some stuff.. and when I login and put in 94 altima anything (any type of material), it has just a service manual, and then to view that they want u to pay for it. I think I did get some sort've reading material though from a link a user posted. It didn't have the right information for what I need just brake stuff and what not.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

I updated my previous post ... looks like that link is now having you log-in. It use to open up with no problem.

Looks like the on-line AutoZone manual is your best bet at this point since they do have the Altima on there.

AutoZone.com | Vehicle Selection - Year


----------



## baalpeteor (May 1, 2008)

Altima SSS said:


> I've never changed one. Go here for some manual info ... sounds like the crank sensor is on the tranny bell housing someplace.


I located it. It's easy to get to. just had to remove the drivers wheel off the car, and this lil plastic panel and you can see it. The original one is thick n short, not as thin and long as the one I purchased. Also, the one I purchased has 2 prongs for a connector to go in. Problem is the original one "might" use 3 wires im not sure.. and in any case the wires go straight to the sensor.. there is no connector its all one piece. I saw where you can disconnect that wire though and put another one hopefully I can do that.


----------



## baalpeteor (May 1, 2008)

i'm going bring the crank sensor back as it wont fit. I think they gave me the wrong part.

I hear about checking the distributor/cam sensor for oil in the black cup. I didn't have any leak out. The engine had a bad gasket but that had been changed, so there is this thick sludge that seems to be real old oil and stuff thats thick around the bottom of the cover (as the cover has been cleaned). The engine was washed with soap n water (everything under the hood) about a month ago when I first got it, no more than 2 months ago.

It didn't seem to be oi l in there at all, just on the wires connecting ot the cam sensor was some of that thick sludge, and the connector plastic. The crank sensor had oil on the silver sensor part. I will make sure with my mechanic that it was getting spark. I saw the fuel jump and get on things for myself. If it 100% got spark, then that should mean its not the oil in the dist. problem. I will also call nissan.


----------



## baalpeteor (May 1, 2008)

I talked to the nissan hq and then local dealership, and I will have to bring it in. He says the sound it makes isn't cheap. He wanted me to check the timing chain also, make sure its even connected and on.


----------

